# OMG she just ate a rose leaf



## mezeta (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG! OMG! OMG!

Please tell me they aren't poisonous. I just heard Jess munching something looked down to the floor and she was eating a leaf. I have got a vase of roses in the window sill one of the dead leafs must have fell to the ground. I tried to get the leaf of her but it was gone in a second! I have tried googling to make sure it isn't toxic but I am not getting anything other than Christmas roses are?!?


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2008)

Very unlikely they are poisonous, to begin with, and seeing as it was a dead leaf and not a live one, and it was only one, very very very unlikely it will be a problem. 

Sorry for the stress!



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## mezeta (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for that. I have been watching her like a hawk little madam has been happily running aound having fun while I've been stressing hehe


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's alink... 

Rose Petals

and I've posted this elsewhere, I'll repeat it here: 

Here's an archived Etherbum post from Medirabbit's Rami:

_Re: [EtherBun] Toxic Plants _
_> toxic plants (toxic to bunnies),
> __[url]http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html_[/url]_ which is listed here:
> __[url]http://www.rabbit.org/care/fruits.html_[/url]

_The problem is that we do not exactly know how much known toxic plants are toxic
to rabbits. While fatal to some animals, toxic plants seems somehow tolerated by rabbits, without ill effects.
Ivy for instance is known to be a very toxic plant. One of my rabbits ate
accidentally quite an amount of it, and it resulted "only" in some stomach gurgling and diarrhea.

While one should always be careful, I doubt that eating a toxic plant can lead
to death of a rabbit. Over the years, I have received numerous mails from panicked rabbit owners, whose rabbit ate more or less toxic plants. One even ate few plants of foxglove (Digitalis). In all cases, the rabbits did well, maybe some discomfort, but never got ill or died.

Rami_

Onthe other hand,I've known rabbits whohave died from bloat aftergrazing onwet spring grass. 



sas :?


----------



## ImSoRexyItHurts (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd be more worried depending on where the roses came from. Your garden or a florist. Hopefully she's ok.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2008)

If it was an untreated rose then no problems - you can even buy rose petals from Bunny shops as a treat .

My bunnies frequently attack our rose bushes (not treated) and love them, which means we mainly end up with bare twigs instead of nice healthy bushes :X

A couple of pics of Pernod helping herself to the bushes












Jan


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 28, 2008)

Moved to Nutrition and Behaviour since the question is about food!

--Dawn


----------



## mezeta (Jan 30, 2008)

Phew thats good to know. Those pictures are gorgeous!!


----------



## Leaf (Feb 28, 2008)

Those pictures are lovely!



I know my guys get rose hips as treats on occasion. I'm not sure about the rest though.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 28, 2008)

Rose petals are okay (and tasty!). Since rose leaves and rose stems have little thorns, I'd not let my bun get near them. However, in your case, as others pointed out, it was a dead, dry leaf, so I wouldn't mind its jagged ends, the thorns couldn't stick to the bunny's throat.

Marietta


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 4, 2008)

I think Rose petals are fine. 

I buy packs of stuff from the "naturals" range, which are a lovely, healthy range of stuff for buns.

One pack is dried jerusalum artichoke and rose petals, and my bunnies absolutely adore this. So I believe that rose petals are okay. These are dried though...would that make a difference?


----------

